# LIS Space Pod interior question



## Shado1980 (Jul 15, 2009)

I got a lot of help here with my Flying Sub so I got another question.

Does anyone have or can direct me to images of the Lost in Space Space Pod's foreward control panel?

I can't seem to find an image of what colors that area should be painted, I've found references for the rest of the interior.

Thanks for any help you might offer.

JP


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Here's a couple screen caps.


----------



## Shado1980 (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks Dave, those should be helpful.


----------



## Shado1980 (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes, the last one is exactly what I was after, thanks again!


----------



## Borg403 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi
I new here but an episode of Land of the Giants also used the space pod in its alien episode when the traveled back in time.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Borg403 said:


> Hi
> I new here but an episode of Land of the Giants also used the space pod in its alien episode when the traveled back in time.


Check out this video on Hulu....6min-17 sec into show........very good detail shots, although it may not be accurate. They changed some exterior detail. I can't tell if the interior was tampered with.



http://www.hulu.com/watch/25619/land-of-the-giants-home-sweet-home

:wave:

Thanks Borg403!! I'm getting ready to start my Pod, as well!! 
BTW: Welcome!


----------



## Borg403 (Dec 31, 2009)

No Problem. Happy New Year!


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Got one of these beauts to build as well!, but is it me or does that interior share some of the Tardis' quirks?.
It certainly looks bigger......


----------



## Shado1980 (Jul 15, 2009)

aeryn43 said:


> Got one of these beauts to build as well!, but is it me or does that interior share some of the Tardis' quirks?.
> It certainly looks bigger......


Yes, it certainly looks more roomy on the inside, maybe the Time Lords helped Alpha Control design it. I noticed that my 1/24 Robot B9 fits inside the Pod perfectly, but I don't know how he would get over the threshold of the hatch to get out!

Does anyone else notice that the scanner over the center viewport looks (at least in that episode of LIS) to be copper? I think that would make an interesting change to the overall beige of the interior.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

aeryn43 said:


> Got one of these beauts to build as well!, but is it me or does that interior share some of the Tardis' quirks?.
> It certainly looks bigger......


Well, it had to be big enough to fit the actors, the large 35mm film camera, the lighting and the camera crew. 

It was designed by the same person that designed the Enterprise's Shuttle Craft. You know, the one where you have to bend over to enter, or exit it, but then you can stand up in it with no problem. :lol:

David.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Shado1980 said:


> Yes, it certainly looks more roomy on the inside, maybe the Time Lords helped Alpha Control design it. I noticed that my 1/24 Robot B9 fits inside the Pod perfectly, but I don't know how he would get over the threshold of the hatch to get out!
> 
> Does anyone else notice that the scanner over the center viewport looks (at least in that episode of LIS) to be copper? I think that would make an interesting change to the overall beige of the interior.


No, just an optical illusion on the color, it is still steel colored. The red light on may be casting a copper glow.


----------



## Shado1980 (Jul 15, 2009)

RSN said:


> No, just an optical illusion on the color, it is still steel colored. The red light on may be casting a copper glow.


Oh well, steel it is. As someone who has done somework with old cars, I am noticing how the white circular objects in pairs below each triangular window look suspiciously like turn signal covers from a volkswagen:freak:


----------

